# My first experience with live plants



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ok, I went to the LFS and decided to give live plants a quick try since I have recently converted my sand tank to gravel that can support plants. I decided to start really small and purchased some potted Water Sprite and some common Anachris. I know the Anachris will thrive with just a little light as will the water sprite.

My really dumb question is, do I leave the plants in the pot


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I left my water sprite planted, it is growing pretty good. occasionally i take it 
and put it in a bucket ouside for some sunlight, if you leave them potted it
makes moving them around easier.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

letting the water sprite float is nice, then you grow a canopy a on the surface.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Taking them out of the helps the roots grow better.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


>


 can I use this pic?

and can I have some more?









they will be for PFury


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Take it out of the pot, compicates the root structure.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

well leaving it has a lot of advantages too.... if you havent found the best spot for it you could easily move it around when it is in pots ... so i guess if you have found the best spot for your plant you could then plant in in your substarate ... make sure you cut abit of the edge of the root and dig a hole and then put the plant it dont just shove it in...







have fun


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i have found leaving the plant in the pot till the roots appear through the sponge then unpotting and planting is the best, once they leave the pot they seem to just grow super fast and get a steady root. you must be careful removing the spongey fibre as roots will have work their way into the material, the material is there for nutrients, while the roots are small it gives the plant support and easy nutrients, when they out grow the pot, then you can plant


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Mike.
It's not good to leave the plants in the pots cause the limited space for growth combined with the clothe stuff that the roots are covered prevents the supply of the necessary nutrients to the plants and stops the root growing.The biggest disadvantage is also that minimize the water circulation to the roots which is nessesary for the nutrients and for keeping the root temperature in a high level(this is the most important).
I suggest Mike that you unpot the plant and put in the roots a furtilizer tab (e.g. iron) for helping the plant at it's first days in the tank.

The best setup for plants and gravel is like this,which i also have in my P Tank.

Bottom of the tank: A cable heater which opens for 30min every 2 hours (for keeping the needed root temperature for water circulation).
Above the heater:1-2 inch of leaf mold which will provide a 'rich at nutrients' layer.
Above that:2-3,5 inch mixed Normal Gravel with furtilizer tabs.
I also use liquid furtilizer once every 2 weeks and i add 1 or 2 (depending on the plant) furtilizer tablet when i first plant it for helping it at the first days.
I hope i 've helped!

Jim


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dudes, my plant addiction is growing. since the water sprite is still alive i went out and got 2 bana plants, some grass looking stuff, and a red something or other.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Dudes, my plant addiction is growing. since the water sprite is still alive i went out and got 2 bana plants, some grass looking stuff, and a red something or other.


 Nice...







Post some pics for id!!!!

Jim


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

husky_jim said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Dudes, my plant addiction is growing. since the water sprite is still alive i went out and got 2 bana plants, some grass looking stuff, and a red something or other.
> ...


 will do. Im a bit embarrased I dont remember the names!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

i hope your p's wont ruin them in a feeding frenzy. :smile:


----------

